# RIP Baby



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I just checked on the tank to find my newest pleco (butterfly) - two weeks ago - gone. My water parameters are good. I have been a bit worried about him because I haven't seen him eat. Camo, my other pleco would come out no matter day or night for an algae wafer, but not him. Every morning, I would put an algae wafer as close to him as possible and then turn out all of the lights. My fish eat them too, though - so I guess that is the reason they were always gone. Is there anything I could have done to have gotten him to eat? I also tried zucchini and cucumber.









Rest in Peace Little One


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

gone as in dead, if he refused to eat he probably had a problem which may not have been visable

however i wouldnt beat yourself up this isnt unheard of. however you may have a problem, i would try finding a specialist pleco forum to see if they know any better. 

could you try adding some details on things such as test results, amount of fish and your cleaning schedule


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

oliesminis said:


> gone as in dead, if he refused to eat he probably had a problem which may not have been visable
> 
> however i wouldnt beat yourself up this isnt unheard of. however you may have a problem, i would try finding a specialist pleco forum to see if they know any better.
> 
> could you try adding some details on things such as test results, amount of fish and your cleaning schedule


There was nothing on him, no fungus, no tail rot, etc. I haven't seen him eat since I got him, though I just figured he was eating under the cover of night. He was periodically checking things out, including my wood, but staying under the slate in the caves I made normally.

Water parameters are all normal - ph 7.4, ammonia - 0, nitrite - 0, nitrate - 20. I did just move my big snail from the 10 gallon fry tank into te 55 gallon, but water parameters are normal in that one too and no one shows signs of distress or disease. You can see the fish I have in my signature. I do 20-25% water changes every week and check water parameters twice a week right now. Any ideas?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

was there any build up in the tank, or did you scrape it down, from now on i would recomen letting it build up except for perhaps the front,

i have heard of fussy fish which only eat foods such as bloodworms and things did you try any of the frozen blocks of them

-olie


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

oliesminis said:


> was there any build up in the tank, or did you scrape it down, from now on i would recomen letting it build up except for perhaps the front,
> 
> i have heard of fussy fish which only eat foods such as bloodworms and things did you try any of the frozen blocks of them
> 
> -olie


That is a good idea. Thanks.


----------

